# Pro Plan Shredded Blend



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is a e-mail sent to our rescue from Purina:

Dear Pro Club Member,

If you currently feed Purina® Pro Plan® Chicken & Rice, Beef & Rice or Natural Lamb & Rice Adult Formulas, we would like to make you aware of our newest enhancement to these products. If you do not feed them, this news may still be of interest, as Pro Plan is now offering a new formula with optimal nutrition, plus palatability superior to our previous formulas.

The original Pro Plan Chicken & Rice, Beef & Rice and Natural Lamb & Rice Adult Formulas are now Pro Plan Shredded Blend Formulas (all other Pro Plan Formulas have remained the same). Pro Plan Shredded Blend contains eighty-five percent of the original kibble, plus new, tender, shredded pieces for extraordinary palatability. While the new formulas continue to offer 100% complete and balanced nutrition and the nutrient statements have remained exactly the same, they test at a much higher palatability than the original formulas. In feeding tests, 89% of dogs preferred Shredded Blend Natural Lamb & Rice to the original Lamb & Rice Formula. Likewise, 88% preferred Shredded Blend Chicken & Rice and 81% preferred Shredded Blend Beef & Rice over their original formulas. In addition, these outstanding results have been validated by breeders who have already fed the products to their own dogs – an important factor for those with dogs who may be less eager to eat in stressful situations such as shows, field events, traveling, etc.

This new enhancement continues to follow Purina’s innovative developments in kibbled dog food – first extrusion, then the slurry process and now the shredded pieces. For almost three years, Purina has worked on the development and testing of this product enhancement. The new shredded pieces are 100% complete and balanced and made with a unique blend containing real chicken, beef or lamb, plus low levels of soy. The soy and soybean meal are important new ingredients, and are found only in the shredded piece. They have been added solely to aid in the formation of the textured, shredded kibble. Although soy is also an additional source of protein, it has not served as a substitute for the real chicken, beef or lamb – the high-quality protein sources that are a cornerstone of Pro Plan nutrition. The new piece also contains glycerin. Though glycerin can often be confused as a form of sugar, it actually contains no sugar but is a humectant, which helps to keep moisture in the shredded pieces. You may have also noticed that salt has moved higher up in the ingredient list. This does not mean the new product contains more salt than the original formulas – in fact, it contains less. Salt has only moved up because other ingredient levels have decreased, so slight changes have occurred in the overall order.

Pro Plan Shredded Blend has been thoroughly tested by breeders, and the results are extremely positive. Information provided by those tested showed their dogs absolutely loved the new formulas, while their coats still stayed beautiful and glossy, they maintained healthy weights, and their stools remained the same, low volumes.

The Pro Club weight circle program applies to the Pro Plan Shredded Blend formulas as it does to all Pro Plan Dry dog products. There are 11 Purina points earned per pound of the Pro Plan Shredded Blend formulas.

Thank you for taking the time to learn more about the newest innovation to the Pro Plan line of pet food. New Pro Plan Shredded Blend is now available at pet specialty retailers, farm feed specialty retailers and veterinary clinics. To find out more information about these new formulas, please visit proplan.com or call our experts at 1-800-PRO-PLAN.

Sincerely,
Purina Pro Club


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I actually have a sample bag of PP Shredded Blend. Of course since I feed Canidae (and LOVE it!) I will be using the kibble as treats for my girls. Alot of show people feed PP but I don't know if it's any better than other foods or what I feed. Then again, Purina sponsors alot of shows so you can get good deals if you show and breed dogs and feed PP.

Emily


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

actually... since I have been reading up on it I may just trash the bag and stick to my all-natural dog treats and bait. :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bumping up.............


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, I was concerned about the soy but I knew that soy is often used as a "source" of texture for foods so what they say makes me feel better about the formula. I just don't want the protien source to stem from soy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know my Bama loves the new shredded blend beef Pro Plan. He cleans his bowl every time.


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

At the bottom of this contact page is an email form for feedback.

https://offers.purina.com/ContactUs/ContactUs.aspx?OfferCode=CNT01&pagecode=CONTACT&SOURCEBRAND=6


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I will not feed the new Shredded blends. Period. It is ludicrous to me that they would add cheaper ingredients - an ingredient that I have avoided for years - soy - and increase the price of the food. The increase is for less food, of a lesser quality. Of course, they say you do not need to feed as much - we know that is because of the _soy _- a filler, and also an ingredient that the more you feed of it, the more stool you get and that stool is not firm. My dogs love the original formula AS IS, and have done exceptionally well on it for 20 years. "Shredded" anything is, in my opinon, a marketing strategy and a visual for the owners more than anything else. Seriously, do you think that dogs eating Kibbles and Bits care that there are little fake pork chops in it? You may as well feed Lucky Charms. It's "magically delicious". :doh:

As I have been telling my ProPlan rep - ADD "Shredded Blends" (which I think is a stupid name, BTW) as an option for those who think that they want it and that it is somehow "better", but bring back the original formula! I have just about enough stockpiled now for 6 months, during which time you can bet that I will be researching another food, all the while hoping that Purina brings the original product back. And they ARE being inundated with requests to do so.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Soy is also a very common allergen...... just what so many goldens need !!!!!! DUH


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> and increase the price of the food.


I was shocked! Its hugely more expensive. By 8 or 9 dollars!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> I was shocked! Its hugely more expensive. By 8 or 9 dollars!


I have found all the foods are going up in price.... just like everything else


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

When is this switch to shredded blends supposed to happen? I went to petsmart today, and they are still selling the pro plan.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The shredded blend is already out there


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

So they are getting rid of the Pro Plan and "replacing" it with Shredded Blend?? Oh my...I finally got Maggie into eating, I really dont want to switch...does anyone know if this is whats happening??


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden said:


> So they are getting rid of the Pro Plan and "replacing" it with Shredded Blend?? Oh my...I finally got Maggie into eating, I really dont want to switch...does anyone know if this is whats happening??


So far I believe they are planning on replacing the original with the Shredded?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I talked to a customer service rep yesterday. they are no longer producing the original formulas, once the stock is gone in the stores, it will be replaced with the shredded crap.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

So is the puppy formula being replaced as well? I went on the website, but it still shows the original large breed puppy formula that I use..... didn't know if only the adult was being replaced..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WHOA! Lots of P O'd Proplan feeders!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

skylielover said:


> So is the puppy formula being replaced as well? I went on the website, but it still shows the original large breed puppy formula that I use..... didn't know if only the adult was being replaced..


No. Chicken & Rice, Beef & Rice, and Lamb & Rice forumlas of regular Pro Plan are being replaced with Shredded Crap.  
KEEP CALLING and requesting that the original formulas NOT be discontinued.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Laura,
When looking at the original post by Maggies Mom it says it "Pro Plan Shredded Blend contains eighty-five percent of the original kibble, plus new, tender, shredded pieces for extraordinary palatability." 
And then it says "The new shredded pieces are 100% complete and balanced and made with a unique blend containing real chicken, beef or lamb, plus *low* levels of soy. The soy and soybean meal are important new ingredients, and are found only in the shredded piece. They have been added solely to aid in the formation of the textured, shredded kibble. Although soy is also an additional source of protein, it has not served as a substitute for the real chicken, beef or lamb – the high-quality protein sources that are a cornerstone of Pro Plan nutrition. The new piece also contains glycerin. Though glycerin can often be confused as a form of sugar, it actually contains no sugar but is a humectant, which helps to keep moisture in the shredded pieces. You may have also noticed that salt has moved higher up in the ingredient list. This does not mean the new product contains more salt than the original formulas – in fact, it contains less. Salt has only moved up because other ingredient levels have decreased, so slight changes have occurred in the overall order."

My questions are since my dogs have been eating this new shredded blend are:
1. Do you know how much of the shredded piece is soy? Since it says it is a low level of soy?
2. Do you have any idea of what brand or flavor you will change to once your supply is gone?
3. Do you know if the kibble changed in any way? I bought a bag of the regular proplan and it looked the same as the kibble in the shredded?

4. Do you know how long the food will last. The petsmart has probably 10 bags of the original flavor of the kibble so I could get a good amount. 
I looked at their website and they didnt have the original flavors ingredients or analysis on there so I couldnt compare. 

Just to give anyone an idea of the change that might wonder-
My dogs have not been pooping more and it is just as firm. They do like it and clean their bowls every time. Their is a ton of kibble and just a little of the shredded pieces. When I feed their cup of food their is probably only 4-5 pieces of the shredded in it. 

Since you are the ProPlan expert, I knew you would be able to give me the answers I need, so my pups are eating good stuff. Thanks


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

bumping up....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

sifuyono said:


> bumping up....


Old thread.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Old thread.


in case you're forgot...

still interested on try this blend stuff.........:doh:


----------

